# My List(Now)



## cyp8472 (Jul 15, 2007)

I posted this on the SOF first but i just found this forum so i thought i would join and see what's up here. Plus every slipper forum needs a cyp. fan!:clap:

*Cypripedium:*
pariviflorum 
pubescens 
flavum 
flavum alba 
reginae 
reginae alba 
kentuckiense 
passerinum
acaule
candidium 
californicum
formosanum
montanum 
Ulla Silkens 
macranthos
yunnanense
calceolus
japonicum
yatabeanum
henryi 
ventricosum
guttatum 

*Paph:*
delenatii
delenatii alba
micranthum
emersonii
magic lantern
armenicum
uzuzuki
snow squall
Lynleigh Koopowitz 
Ho Chi Minh
vanda m. pearman
armeni white
deperle

*Phrag: *
pearcii x schlimii

*Mexipedium:*
xerophyticum 

Most of my cyps are younger because flasking i do myself(always looking for seed and trading of cyps.) and being a teenager money is a problem. But i do treat myself and get a few older plants that i use for seed and of course to see the blooms. My paphs are mostly BS and my phrag and mexi are BS. Any cultural questions on how I grow my slippers I would be happy to answer.


----------



## Candace (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice list and welcome! I always admire teenagers and younglings that enjoy orchids.


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice cyp collection.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2007)

wow...
this really isn't a culture question, but wanna grow some of the cyps in my yard? 
(i'm a funny guy, right?...)


----------



## Heather (Jul 15, 2007)

(no, Brian, not so much...) ity:

Hi Cyp! Welcome! I'm so glad you found us...we have a few other Cyp growers here but need more. Definitely!!! 

Pictures are really nice too. oke: (we have a bit of a sarcastic sense of humor around here in case you had not yet noticed...)


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you flask your own seed? What methods do you use and what is the success rate. I'd like to try to flask some seed and am always reading up on it. I actually saw a recipe in the Costa Rican orchid society that uses just bananas and something else. I'll get the recipe and post it later on.

-Josh


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow that's a good Cyp. collection for here in the U.S. of A. Welcome from NYC!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome cyp.!!! I would like to know how you treat your seedlings and your care conditions!!!! I lost all three I had and haven't tried to grow any more since then!!! Any tip on the potting materialand fertilising? Thank you...


----------



## cyp8472 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi thanks for the comments. Sorry I can't offer pictures because no digital camera. Money is tight being a teenager and plus I would rather put my money towards more orchids and a shade house then a camera. It is selfish to not share pictures but i must have more orchids. If I had one this forum would be full of pictures. I flask mainly cyps. and other hardy terrestrial orchids so I can't be of much help for any thing else. But I use a homemade glove box to create a sterile environment and a special agar solution to germinate seeds in flask. If you want me to go into more detail about this I will, just private message me or email me. My success rate is good from flask and I would say any where from 70-99%. How I treat my cyp. seedlings is I put them in flats or pots for the first couple of years in my cool green house at 70 percent shade, a shady spot around the house, and even inside, under fluorescent lights for the first year will work. They are very tender at this age so I like to keep an eye on them, then once they are mature size I plant them in the garden. The media I put them in is a mixture of 50/50 coarse, vermiculite/Perlite and I change it every year and they are good in this until they reach mature size. Most cyps do not like to much sun and for seedlings this goes double and soil temp should never rise to high because these are cold loving plants. They should never completely dry out but never have them water logged. Then they need at least 3 to 4 months of cold dormancy in winter at about 35 F and this can be accomplished by putting them in the refrigerator, inside plastic bags with a few drops of water. I would always recommend getting older plants before seedlings because they are much easier to care for. As for materialand fertilising I have no idea what this is so if you would please enlighten me. If any thing needs clarifying please let me know because I did type this fast!:crazy:


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 17, 2007)

Cyp, I think he meant (potting) material and fertilizing


----------



## cyp8472 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, I typed late and fast last night after getting home from work. I already mentioned the coarse Perlite/ vermiculite mix above but i have been testing a mix of 2 parts perlite and 1 part turface that seems to also work but turface is harder to find then vermiculite. For fertilizer I use miracle grow at 1/4 strength, twice in the spring, then once in early summer so it is spread out during the main part of the growing season. Hope this helps! -Jeran


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my God is that ever an awesome list, especially the Cyps! i'm jealous!


----------



## cyp8472 (Aug 20, 2007)

I added a few more slippers to my collection. I even went to the dark side and bought a phrag. I saw fischeri and I had to have it and most likely going to be adding a few of its hybrids soon to my collection. I went to my first orchid society meeting and meet some nice people especially Ross (paphreek) who gave me the ride there and introduced me to some people. I got to hear Glen Decker talk about kovachii which was very interesting. I picked up my fanaticum(in bud) and mem. larry heuer from Glen and bought my fischeri(in spike) from orchids limited after the metting. All in all a very good day because I learned about orchids, talked about orchids, bought some orchids, and what could be better!

New additions:

Paph:
Joyce Hasegawa 
Fanaticum
Mem. Larry Heuer 

Phrag:
fischeri


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool. Yeah, it's always good to get input [to use or ignore] from fellow fanatics!


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a few more to add. The paphs were bought online. For the phrag I only planned to buy some potting medium at orchids limited because I was in the neighborhood which is rare so I had to stop, but I saw a schlimii in bloom and had to have it. In the end I walked away with two bags of medium and a phrag. But I suppose it could have been much worse with all the plants in bloom!

Paph:

Bellatulum 
Armeni white x malipoense 
Emersonii x sanderianum 

Phrag:

Schlimii


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

You should have left the potting medium and gotten more plants! :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 10, 2007)

Cypfreak - you showed ALOT of restraint! I don't think many of us could walk in OL & just buy one plant!


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was going to buy a couple of ghost orchids at first, Asian and American kinds. Then I saw a ton of phrag hybrids in bloom that I had to have. Then I got to see where they grew there cyps then was going to buy couple of them. Then I finally saw a schmilli in bloom so I finally made my mind and get one so I could get out of there before I bought them all!!! Plus I held restraint to because I was going to stop at another MN orchid nursery called Winsome Orchids, where I got a nice vanda.


----------

